# Sensor e indicador de nivel (agua)



## albabug (Dic 24, 2006)

Pues bien, he decidido cambiar el tinaco (tanque de agua que va en el techo de las casas) por uno nuevo que me han regalado, el problema es que es industrial sencillo y no posee ningun aditamento electrico/electrónico para controlar la bomba automaticamente.
El hecho es que aprovechando que voy a hacer todo el cableado nuevo, quisiera tener algun sistema mas novedoso y si es posible, que me indique aproximadamente cuanta agua queda, y no solo que prenda la bomba cuando hay poca agua y que lo pare cuando es suficiente (que en todo caso que no supieran mas, con ese circuito me conformo).
Y es que mi mayor problema no es la lógica, sino los SENSORES!!

Espero alguien me pueda ayudar con mi problema. Saludos desde México y feliz Navidad


----------



## Geo (Dic 25, 2006)

Algo sofisticado ya sería muy caro para implementarlo. Entre cosas sencillas se me ocurre que podrías introducir en el tanque una placa vertical larga con varias parejas de tornillos, cada pareja separada cierta distancia. Conforme el agua suba, ésta pondría en contacto cada pareja de tornillos y podrías saber aprox. en qué nivel se encuentra el agua.

------------
|..............|
|..*......*..| <= Tornillos (*)
|..............|
|..*......*..|
|.~~~~~|~~~~~ <= Nivel del agua
|..*......*..|
|..............|
-------------

Suerte,
JJ (Geo).


----------



## Apollo (Dic 26, 2006)

Hola a todos:

Personalmente no recomendaría la opción que presenta el compañero Geo, debido a que el agua del tinaco quedaría contaminada por la ionización de los tornillos al pasar corriente por medio del agua.

Dejo un link a un post en el foro: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/sensor-temperatura-sensor-niveles-agua-4190/ , es una solución más sencilla y segura.

Saludos al foro


----------



## electro-gen (Dic 26, 2006)

Puedes utilizar la opcion de los tornillos siempre que sean de bronce, y puedes utilizar un sistema de 12 o 24 voltios para eso, pero tambien puedes utilizar un sistema de flotador con contrapeso, de forma que la electricidad sea un parametro de referencia y no este en contacto con el agua, por ejemplo puedes poner un potenciometro giratorio con una polea a traves de la cual corra un cordel con un flotante y en el otro extremo un contrapeso, es para que suba o baje el nivel siempre este tensado el cordel, de esta forma suba o baje movera el cursor del potenciometro y variaras resistencia, magnitud que puede controlar un barrido de leds indicadores, disparar un relay para encender una bomba etc. si tienes dudas puedo enviarte algun esquema.


----------



## albabug (Dic 26, 2006)

Bien, he leido la solucion que planteaste y se me hace muy interesante. De hecho yo habia pensado ya en algo similar, un tubo que siguiera el nivel del agua, solo que por dentro, prefiero no hacerle hoyos a mi tinaco, jejeje. Sin embargo solo te quiero preguntar que tan sensibles son estos relevadores/switches Reed, pues nunca los habia oido antes ni he trabajado con ellos. Y como donde puedo buscar un iman tan pequeño y tan potente, jeje, pues la idea seria pegar el tubo lo mas posible a las paredes del tinaco y dejar los reed afuera cubiertos con cinta y/o algun protector. Mi idea es pasar los cables hasta dentro de la casa y hacer un sistema con un micro y un LCD (aunque eso ya no tengo ningun problema en hacerlo yo solito).

Ahh, y tambien si sabes de alguna solucion para el tanque de gas... digo, ya que ando automatizando mi casa, jajaja.

Saludos


----------



## albabug (Dic 26, 2006)

El mensaje anterior era para Apollo.
Pero para electrogen, si, gracias, tambien habia pensado eso, y mas en especifico me acordaba de los flotadores de los coches, que principalmente son eso, potenciometros. Sin embargo no se me ocurria como hacerlo, hasta ahorita, sin embargo, si me pudieras facilitar algun diagrama seria excelente.
Gracias


----------



## albabug (Dic 26, 2006)

Ahh, y se me olvidaba, ciertamente yo hasta cierto punto prefiero la opcion del potenciometro porque te da una lectura precisa en todo momento, y no solo cuando pasa por cierto punto, sin embargo, como lo quiero meter a un micro (en especifico el ATMEL 89C51 que es el que yo se usar bien) pues creo tendria que pasarlo por un ADC, cosa en la cual tengo muy poca experiencia, y la unica que tuve no fue del todo buena, en todo caso necesitaria un poco de asesoria con el ADC (uno de 8 bits es mas que suficiente, o incluso menos)


----------



## gafanhoto (Dic 26, 2006)

caro colega, tudo bem?
queria lhe falar que sei de um tecnico que fez um projeto microprocessado que tem um display que indica em que nivel a agua esta, e ja vi este projeto funcionando, este meu amigo ate ja instalou este seu medidor de nivel em algumas residencias e esta funcionando muito bem, conheço o projeto dele, o qual utiliza de um microcontrolador at89s8252 da atmel e que pode perfeitamente ser adaptado para alem de indicar em que nivel a agua esta, tambem ligar ou desligar uma bomba eletrica conforme seja necessario.
ele fez o programa em linguagem c.

caso se interesse pelo projeto dele me de seu email que passo pra ele entrar em contato com voce.

obrigado pela atençao.


Minas Gerais - Brasil


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Dic 26, 2006)

Pues ya que vas a utilizar u micro puedes usar mejor un pic u otro con el cual tienes ya dentro el adc, es menor hardware a implementar y por el mismo precio.


----------



## mabauti (Dic 26, 2006)

albabug no te quiebres la cabeza : utiliza el usual sistema mecanico de flotador. Al menos que tu sistema sea muy dinamico (raro para servicio domestico). te lo digo por experiencia.


----------



## albabug (Ene 3, 2007)

Pues es que la verdad ahora que tengo bastante tiempo libre, pues quisiera poner en práctica mis conocimientos y porque no darme ese lujo en mi casa?   

El sistema por relevadores magnéticos me parece sencillo, sin embargo no te dá la lectura en todo momento, por ello me inclino a la del potenciómetro, sin embargo no se me ha iluminado el cerebro para idear como adaptar un sistema que de vueltas con el nivel de agua... y que sea sencillo claro, porque tambien puedo poner todo un complejo sistema mecánico que ya puede ser muuy costoso o así...

Mi problema son 2:
1- Idear la forma para adaptar ese sistema mecánico para que el potenciómetro se ajuste con el nivel de agua
2- Si alguien sabe como usar el ADC del ATMEL 89C51 (yo se que es por el puerto 0, pero no se exactamente como funcione)

3.- En todo caso, alguien sabe que taaan sencibles son los switches reed (magnéticos) y algun ejemplo de imán potente y de fácil adquisición para adaptarlo?


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 3, 2007)

pues yo veo las cosas asi: (cuando digo que me refiero que veo asi es a la solucion...malpensados


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 3, 2007)

le gane a solid edge.. quien me paga la licencia de mi editor mecanico...


----------



## fapman (Ene 6, 2007)

Hola muy buenas gente. Soy nuevo en este foro, y bueno, uno de mis hobbys es la electronica, aparte de que soy electromecanico de profesion.
En mi empresa trabajamos mucho con sistemas de control de bombas y una muy buena solucion, obviamente dependiendo de la funcion que le quieras dar a tu deposito, y del dinero que te quieras gastar seria esta: poco dinero==> una boya de nivel NA, mas sencillo imposible, cuando llegue el nivel, la bomba se enciende y vacia nivel hasta que baje la misma. Claro esta, tendrias que buscarte una boya de pata larga, si no tendrias muy poco nivel de vaciado, a no ser que utilices dos boyas, una de nivel maximo y una de minimo.

Otra opcion, bastante mas cara, seria la de incorporar un presostato electronico, de presion de unos 0.5bar en la parte inferior del deposito, pero ojo con la posible sedimentacion de algun que otro solido. Este presostato iria conectado a un variador de frecuencia, y segun el nivel de presion, la bomba ira mas o menos rapida vaciando.

La otra opcion, si no quieres boyas ni variadores, seria la de un presostato mecanico, tambien montado en la parte inferior, de tipo NA y con este te regulas la presion diferencial para que abra otra vez el circuito una vez haya bajado el nivel que te interese. 

Son opciones, no soluciones. Un saludo


----------



## cliche (Ene 6, 2007)

amigo nuca es bueno energizar el agua por un sistema de seguridad
recuerda que el cuerpo solo con 0.02amperes ya sofre fribilacion bentricular
lo mejor que puedes hacer es utilizar un led emisor de luz infrarrojo y un led receptor el circuito diseñalo para que estot tengan la tension nesesaria
pero lo utilizarias en cada lado del tambor en los bordes superiores entonces cuando el agua balla subiendo el rebote de la onda sera interceltado por el led receptor y desconectara el circuito
s algo sofisicado y baratisimo
la electronica es asi 
usa tu creatividad y listo 
todo se puede hacer 
chao ojalas te sirva


----------



## ingetapa (Abr 11, 2007)

Hey, se me ocurre un sistema fácil y barato, pon dos placas de acero inoxidable (delgadas para que sean baratas) paralelas y muy cercanas y ese va a ser tu capacitor, utiliza un 555 para poder medir la frecuencia (que será proporcional al cambio de capacitancia donde el dieléctrico es combinación de agua/aire) puedes utilizar una modulación FSK para poder convertir la frecuencia en amplitud, se puede usar un PLL y haces un sistema de led's con detectores de voltaje (de hecho hay integrados que lo hacen) lo que falta es hacer pruebas y marcar con litros esos leds.

Creo que puede funcionar


----------



## duvan_ramos (Sep 2, 2009)

Hola señore yo tambien estoy buscando un proyecto parecido y encontre este YouTube - Detector de nivel de agua  me gustaria que alguien sabe como lo hicieron.

Gracias


----------



## nietzche (Oct 9, 2009)

es un simple mecanismo que al hacer contacto con el agua manda un pulso positivo hacia un codificador 16:4 , se puede hacer de 16 niveles y en las salidas del codificador se va a un 7447 y te indica en forma numerica del 1 al 10 en nivel de agua, el unico problema es que yo lo quiero convertir en porcentaje, porque yo tengo de un convertidor analogico digital de 8 bits, despues lo quiero pasar a bcd y de hay convertirlo a porcentaje.


----------



## g.corallo (Oct 9, 2009)

YouTube - Detector de nivel de agua  es un simple mecanismo que al hacer contacto con el agua manda un pulso positivo hacia un codificador 16:4 , se puede hacer de 16 niveles y en las salidas del codificador se va a un 7447 y te indica en forma numerica del 1 al 10 en nivel de agua, el unico problema es que yo lo quiero convertir en porcentaje, porque yo tengo de un convertidor analogico digital de 8 bits, despues lo quiero pasar a bcd y de hay convertirlo a porcentaje.


no yo hice uno igual hace poco y tiene 8 cables positivos y uno comun y 8 leds y un uln2803 basicamente el intrgrado sos unos transistores y algunas resistencias


----------



## nietzche (Oct 12, 2009)

ha pues ese esta mas sencillo, el driver lo maneja todo y practicamente es analogico, pero yo digo de que para exhibirlo en un display se puede utilizar TTl


----------



## kathe corredor (Abr 18, 2010)

hola chicos todo me parece muy interesante, vengo para plantearles una duda, estoy haciendo un proyecto sobre un sensor de agua, en el tengo q*UE* colocar 20 niveles, en los 3 niveles mas bajos debe activarse una bomba de 12v y cuando llegue a los 3 niveles mas altos debe apagarse, asi mismo debe mostrar los niveles en dos dispalays 7 segmentos, entonces puedo i*M*plementar un sensor sencillo, esa señal enviarla al display con decodificador y un rele para activar o desactivar la bomba, mi profesor me plantea un sensor con unas puntas de cable de telefono, pero entonces al momento de q*UE* me muestre en el 7 segmentos me confundo, hice las conexiones para encender a medida q*UE* subia de nivel, pero no se como q*UE* se apaguen y encienda al siguiente, es decir q*UE* pase el nivel 1 se apague y encienda el 2 y asi hasta el 20. me encantaria q*UE* me ayudaran muchas gracias... 


*Estás en un Foro técnico, escribe como tal*​


----------



## keeim (Jul 20, 2010)

es buenoel sensor indicador de agua pero el circuito no se ve


----------



## ban3ro (Oct 23, 2011)

Oye amigo, yo he intentado hacer el circuito tuyo del sensor de nivel, pero me ha tronado el ULN, creo que fue mucho amperaje el que le he metido, y yo tambien busque cambiar de leds a digital mediante una GAL, la cual ya teniamos programada y le agregamos unos diodos a la salida que da a los leds para bajarle el voltaje de 12 a 4.9 para la funcion de la gal, pero pues, como la fuente que nos dieron nos trono el circuito integrado ni supimos como hacerle, y luego la programacion de la GAL no funciono, nose si tengas otro circuito mas simple o parecido para que sea nivel a digital, tenemos una GAL a disposicion para programar pero no nos funciona, nose que sea, saludos.


Esto es para [g.corallo]


----------



## elprofetellez (Oct 28, 2011)

ban3ro dijo:


> Oye amigo, yo he intentado hacer el circuito tuyo del sensor de nivel, pero me ha tronado el ULN, creo que fue mucho amperaje el que le he metido, y yo tambien busque cambiar de leds a digital mediante una GAL, la cual ya teniamos programada y le agregamos unos diodos a la salida que da a los leds para bajarle el voltaje de 12 a 4.9 para la funcion de la gal, pero pues, como la fuente que nos dieron nos trono el circuito integrado ni supimos como hacerle, y luego la programacion de la GAL no funciono, nose si tengas otro circuito mas simple o parecido para que sea nivel a digital, tenemos una GAL a disposicion para programar pero no nos funciona, nose que sea, saludos.
> 
> 
> Esto es para [g.corallo]



Que tal Ban,
mira, algo muy sencillo es utilizar el ULN2803 (ocho entradas-ocho salidas), con un led por salida y su respectiva resistencia limitadora tendras 8 niveles de medicion de agua, por el lado de las entradas se coloca un hilo a cada una a traves de un resistor de 10k c/u., al tinaco van 8 hilos de las entradas y uno más para el común; 
Colocas un microswitch interrumpiendo el hilo común y al oprimirlo tendras el nivel de agua reflejado en los leds.
a este circuito le puedes añadir un 555 para controlar el arranque y paro de una bomba disparando un triac y tambien le puedes añadir una alarma por nivel bajo en caso de que por algun motivo no opere el control de la bomba.

Saludos!


----------



## ARTIC (Nov 9, 2011)

Estoy realizando un proyecto de un dispensador de agua electrónico y necesito detectar automáticamente el tamaño del vaso y controlar su llenado.
Como  puedo detectar el llenado del agua ya que la misma es para consumo humano?


----------



## wacalo (Nov 9, 2011)

Determinar el tamaño del vaso (volúmen) es demasiado complicado puesto que depende de la superficie de la base y de la altura (entre otras variables). Lo que te propongo es algo parecido al método que usan para el llenado con aceite del carter en la línea de montaje de una planta automotriz. El dispositivo consiste en un pico doble (2 caños) por uno sale el aceite y por el otro sale aire, cuando el nivel de aceite sube y tapa la boquilla por donde sale aire, se produce un ligero aumento de presión en el interior del tubo de aire, se detecta esa variación de presión y se sabe el momento preciso para detener la bomba de llenado de aceite.
En tu caso el aceite sería agua, pero la idea es la misma; lo único que te faltaría sería detectar el nivel de la boca del vaso (altura del vaso), para eso puedes usar un final de carrera mecánico o un interruptor óptico, el cual hará que tu tubo vertedor de agua se detenga (en la bajada) a una altura determinada por debajo de la altura del vaso, y a partir de allí puedes empezar a llenarlo de agua hasta que el tubo soplador de aire sea obstruído por el agua que ya llegó al nivel correcto.
Espero se entienda, Saludos.


----------



## ARTIC (Nov 10, 2011)

Hola… Gracias por tu ayuda, excelente idea!
Había pensado en el circuito con el fin de carrera.
Ahora,  para el control de llenado necesitaría un circuito de presión de aire o algo así?
Al guíen tendrá información o principio de funcionamiento….


----------

